# Rats again...still



## mee (May 28, 2010)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/small-animal-rescue-adoption/211753-rats-scotland-again.html
Trying yet again!! They are really becoming way too much now! Anyone interested please let me know!


----------



## Laura123 (Aug 6, 2012)

You could try on the rat forum ratz tails as they are very pro- rescue. I would offer to help but I'm just getting back into rats at the moment and the four boys I have are just 4months. There is a rat show coming up in perth that you could offer to meet people at. Hope that helps,sorry can't do more.
Laura XXX


----------



## mee (May 28, 2010)

Have had a couple of messages asking about types/age/numbers so all this info can be found on an old thread - http://www.petforums.co.uk/small-an...680-rats-scotland-various-places-england.html
But they are in Scotland,i should be able to meet in places around Scotland if needed.


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

If you're asking people to help you out, then surely a personal reply to a message isn't much too much to ask to give a bit of information. I find the thread a little confusing as to who can be split and who can't and exact ages of them all. Maybe if you post some basic information on this thread it will help make the information to hand for people.


----------



## mee (May 28, 2010)

GerbilNik said:


> If you're asking people to help you out, then surely a personal reply to a message isn't much too much to ask to give a bit of information. I find the thread a little confusing as to who can be split and who can't and exact ages of them all. Maybe if you post some basic information on this thread it will help make the information to hand for people.


I will reply to messages received with info asked for.
Most can be split but there is some that i dont think would work well if it was just them together and there is some i dont think would work going into a new group.Ages vary and i dont know the exact ages of them all.I know the youngest were born 29/5/11 and i was told the oldest were born around December 2010.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2012)

If you contact local rescues near you, many of them have contacts that can transport, from contact to contact, to many parts of the country, even for rats not in their system, but privately owned, as yours.


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

I am travelling to Dundee to collect two of these girls on Sunday afternoon. Will be bringing them to Glasgow if that helps with transport for anyone else that's interested?


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

Just to say that a friend of mine adopted two of the hairless girls and she is delighted with them. They have settled quickly and are very sweet girls who love a cuddle  

A big thank you to Amy for meeting us on Sunday. I hope more of these rats find good homes soon!


----------

